# Work Truck/Van Shortage



## Will

I spend the last 4 weeks looking for a new Plumbing van with no luck. No Chevy or GMC cargo vans, no Ford Transits, no Ram Promasters period, Nissan dropped the NV line, no options. I drive a 2014 Ram Promaster 3500 extend diesel, so far it has be a good buy to date. Had it 7 years and nothing too major wrong with it, so it has paid for itself so far, and not having payments is nice. It gets a lot of horror stories, but mine has been fine to date and I've had it 7 years. I'm wanting to retire it and make it my back up van and get a new van, not a option right now. Guess I will continue to drive it for now. I was able to find a Mercedes Sprinter 3500 duelly, but I really would prefer to stay with a gas rig for simplicity. Not looking good out there for us plumbers if you lose a vehicle, there are no replacements available. No vans available currently, hoping this a short lived problem.


----------



## Master Mark

Look on facebook market place for trucks.... on occasion a fairly good deal will pop up 
within 100 miles of you if you keep a close eye on it.... The price of used box trucks has doubled 
ever since we got the new dumbass in the white house... 

The 2015 box truck I bought last year
in late 2020 has doubled in price ....and I am looking for another used box truck right now...
You are gonna pay through the nose for anything with less than 100k on it...


----------



## Sstratton6175

About three months ago two of the service vans in our fleet got totaled in separate accidents (both technicians had no injuries and were not at fault). The company ordered new cargo vans from Chevy the next week and the first one just came in last week. Who knows when the other will finally show up.


----------



## Will

That is what I found out. You can't get a work vehicle when you need one, plus there prices have gotten out of hand. I was able to locate a Mercedes Sprinter 3500 dually, came really close to pulling the trigger. Was there high roof and long wheel base, but not the extended....Mercedes sales man said they are not making the extended currently because a steel issue??? The asking price to me was not much more than a Promaster or Transit now. Both crazy expensive, the Sprinter was approx 55k. The Ram Promaster 3500 high roof extended and the Ford Transit 350 high roof extended gasers are close to 50k now......I paided right at 40k for me Ram 3500 high roof extended DIESEL in 2015....hard to believe I can can the same Ram Promaster 3500 extended high roof V6 GAS for 10k more than I paired for the same in DIESEL....2022 is looking bleak


----------



## Master Mark

Will said:


> That is what I found out. You can't get a work vehicle when you need one, plus there prices have gotten out of hand. I was able to locate a Mercedes Sprinter 3500 dually, came really close to pulling the trigger. Was there high roof and long wheel base, but not the extended....Mercedes sales man said they are not making the extended currently because a steel issue??? The asking price to me was not much more than a Promaster or Transit now. Both crazy expensive, the Sprinter was approx 55k. The Ram Promaster 3500 high roof extended and the Ford Transit 350 high roof extended gasers are close to 50k now......I paided right at 40k for me Ram 3500 high roof extended DIESEL in 2015....hard to believe I can can the same Ram Promaster 3500 extended high roof V6 GAS for 10k more than I paired for the same in DIESEL....2022 is looking bleak


I have never bought a new truck.... especially one for anything near 50k....
I could not stomach making the payment every month until forever....

Then I also justified this in my thinking that I was not gonna let the employees trash or wreck a new truck ....

I looked at a Izuzu 14 foot truck one time last year new with a lift gate and it was about 55k and I just left the
store without even asking what the payment per month might have been 

Anyone want to say what they are coughing up for a new ride??



Its just the german or dutch in me I guess.....


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> I have never bought a new truck.... especially one for anything near 50k....
> I could not stomach making the payment every month until forever....
> ............


Forget the payment, that doesn't seem like a big deal to me. I just can't get over the fact they want ungodly amounts for a plastic rust bucket on wheels. If I knew I was getting a quality vehicle I would probably make payments indefinitely as long as I had it.

They have all this extra crap so they can convince idiots it's worth it. Then the rest of us with standards and the ability to see through the lipstick are screwed because we're the minority.


----------



## Will

Gonna pay for new or pay for used. I used to buy old vehicles with cash, then shelled out for my current Promaster in 2015. Still drive it and haven't made a payment in 1.5 years. I drive the van, if it was all employees, then a 100,000 miile rig probably would be smarter as it will be trashed anyway.


----------



## OpenSights

My ‘97 box truck gave me a big scare a few months ago. After I broke my arm I didn’t drive it for a few months. Went to pull it forward to get some tools out and it wouldn’t start. A fuse box in the engine compartment had melted somehow. My mechanic couldn’t locate a new box. Thankfully a customer/friend who owns some junkyards hooked me up with a used one.

I started looking around and yeah, you can get a truck with twice the mileage as mine for three or four times as much as I paid.


----------



## dhal22

We drive Ford Transits, last year new was $42k, plus wrap ($4k), ladder rack ($3?) and interior fit out ($4-5K). We placed an order for another one in August, so far, no show.


----------



## northplm

Not necessarily work truck related, but I bought my personal truck in 2013, with 30k miles on it, I just saw an ad for basically the same vehicle, same year, with 80k miles on it, for a thousand dollars more that what I paid for mine 8 years ago. Trucks are insane right now.


----------



## rooterboy

I was looking for a new work truck and went to ford I wanted a high and long 3500 dully van they quoted me $48,000. Said nothing on the lot but I could get it in about two months. I was thinking of selling my 2016 Ram 2500 turbo diesel truck with 70,000. I looked up what they were selling for $45,000 wow only 5k less that I bought it for new in 2016. Anyways wife did not want me to sell the truck and I did not want the huge payments so I found a use box truck. 2014 Chevy express 3500 SRW with a 12 foot box. with 30,000 miles for $17,000. It is super basic roll up windows manual locks vinyl floor with cloth seats. It was a salvage title it got into a front end wreck the first year in service as a plumbing truck and was totaled wit 22,000 miles on it. I bought it from the 2nd owner who only put 8,000 miles on it in 7 years. I had the alignment checked before I purchased it, it was good. The front of the van and the interion looks like brand new. The box has most of the lettering removed a fiberglass Morgan box. I pulled a car fax like report on it and what the owner said was true. He bought it at auction and it was too big for his needs. People are telling me you will have trouble selling it because of a salvage title. I could not find anything in near as good a condition and mileage. Sow some used box vans with 150,00 miles for $25,00 to $30,00 dollars I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## Master Mark

rooterboy said:


> I was looking for a new work truck and went to ford I wanted a high and long 3500 dully van they quoted me $48,000. Said nothing on the lot but I could get it in about two months. I was thinking of selling my 2016 Ram 2500 turbo diesel truck with 70,000. I looked up what they were selling for $45,000 wow only 5k less that I bought it for new in 2016. Anyways wife did not want me to sell the truck and I did not want the huge payments so I found a use box truck. 2014 Chevy express 3500 SRW with a 12 foot box. with 30,000 miles for $17,000. It is super basic roll up windows manual locks vinyl floor with cloth seats. It was a salvage title it got into a front end wreck the first year in service as a plumbing truck and was totaled wit 22,000 miles on it. I bought it from the 2nd owner who only put 8,000 miles on it in 7 years. I had the alignment checked before I purchased it, it was good. The front of the van and the interion looks like brand new. The box has most of the lettering removed a fiberglass Morgan box. I pulled a car fax like report on it and what the owner said was true. He bought it at auction and it was too big for his needs. People are telling me you will have trouble selling it because of a salvage title. I could not find anything in near as good a condition and mileage. Sow some used box vans with 150,00 miles for $25,00 to $30,00 dollars I am happy with the purchase.


you did just fine on that.... and will probably be able to re-sell that truck some day for the same price you paid for it....

The problem today is their are no chips for the new trucks so the price of used stuff is going nuts....... But some day 
in the future Texas will be pushing out chips again and the used truck market will probably crash again


----------



## MACPLUMB777

YEAH FOR TEXAS !!!!!!!


----------



## skoronesa

MACPLUMB777 said:


> YEAH FOR TEXAS !!!!!!!



Whats so great about dumb old Texas?


----------



## dhal22

Ford cancelled my order that I placed in August and refunded the deposit.


----------



## Master Mark

dhal22 said:


> Ford cancelled my order that I placed in August and refunded the deposit.


Sorry to hear about this
Things are gonna get real ugly,,, real , real ugly...... 
Eventually if they cannot get the parts to make these trucks and cars, 
they will have to lay everyone off.. and this is gonna have a domino effect on the rest of the economy....

and we will look like a third world country like Cuba where most of the cars 
driven around date back to the 50s-- maybe worse

I am looking at a 1997 chevy box truck in town with 25k on it and am tempted to buy it
I am trying to talk them down from 15k to 10 k and I still think that is too much to pay

if you dont have a back up truck then you are sitting around with your thumb up your
ass if your ride breaks down....


----------



## sparky

MACPLUMB777 said:


> YEAH FOR TEXAS !!!!!!!


Yea for Texas but Ted cruz sucks,he packs up and leaves when his state had no power,he allowed trump to insult his wife Heidi many times even to his face and Cruz was to coward to do a dam thing then he started licking trumps azz after he got elected,cruz is a pennywaste coward


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Yea for Texas but Ted cruz sucks,he packs up and leaves when his state had no power,he allowed trump to insult his wife Heidi many times even to his face and Cruz was to coward to do a dam thing then he started licking trumps azz after he got elected,cruz is a pennywaste coward


Sooo maybe he likes licking trumps ass... it probably taste better than hillarys ass.....


----------



## dhal22

Master Mark said:


> Sooo maybe he likes licking trumps ass... it probably taste better than hillarys ass.....



It will never go away, anybody but Hillary.


----------



## Master Mark

dhal22 said:


> It will never go away, anybody but Hillary.


You better strap yourself in, because that bitc/ is going to be running for president 
again,, no matter how many folks she is gonna have to make dead or bribe to get there again

if we had all learned to find the taste of her ass palatable everyone would be happy...


----------



## RDW 920

Had a 2017 GMC box van with 50K on it, ordered new with box to our specs (12' long, low set) it was totaled in Sept when my guy was T boned by gal with aneurism. Bought new for just under 31K, insurance settlement was 46K. After too many hours shopping online bought an 09 GMC box van with 112K for 19K, then found a transit EL high roof with 47K on it for 45K...Looks like someone tried to go through McDonalds with it, dented in roof. I picked up for 42K, 2 x 4, bottle jack and some automotive touch up paint in spray cans and we are good to go. I put 2 deposits on other transits only to find someone got one in ahead of me. Dealer is telling me 10 months if I order new. Even slightly used are 5-7K over sticker.


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> Sooo maybe he likes licking trumps ass... it probably taste better than hillarys ass.....


I doubt it lololololololololol,I couldn't believe he allowed trump to call his wife ugly to his face and Cruz didn't have the guts to do a dam thing,nothin,about as useless as a man can get


----------



## Pipewrench78

Will said:


> I spend the last 4 weeks looking for a new Plumbing van with no luck. No Chevy or GMC cargo vans, no Ford Transits, no Ram Promasters period, Nissan dropped the NV line, no options. I drive a 2014 Ram Promaster 3500 extend diesel, so far it has be a good buy to date. Had it 7 years and nothing too major wrong with it, so it has paid for itself so far, and not having payments is nice. It gets a lot of horror stories, but mine has been fine to date and I've had it 7 years. I'm wanting to retire it and make it my back up van and get a new van, not a option right now. Guess I will continue to drive it for now. I was able to find a Mercedes Sprinter 3500 duelly, but I really would prefer to stay with a gas rig for simplicity. Not looking good out there for us plumbers if you lose a vehicle, there are no replacements available. No vans available currently, hoping this a short lived problem.


It’s rough out there. I have money set aside to purchase a used late model cargo van.

Seems like whatever is out there, is way overpriced.

I’m not going to pay $15k for a 20 year old van with 250,000 miles.


----------



## Tango

Same thing up here no vehicles available and a lot of those for sale are sold at a higher price than new. Better strap up because in my opinion it'll be like this for several years.


----------



## Debo22




----------



## dhal22

We've looked and looked, nothing. Used Ford Transits are in the $50's.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Up here a heating buddy had his 99 ram 2500 stolen. He ordered a new transit. Was told next august at the earliest. My 550 I ordered in February and I had it second week of august. I always bought used before, but by the time I had it paid for it was junk so I was in a never ending rotation of repairs and payments, sometimes both. So I decided I was going to go either 1 or 2 years old or new. Ended up getting a brand new chassis for about $16k less than a 1 year old truck.


----------



## OpenSights

My ‘97 chevy box is in the shop again. Breaks all around. $1500. Only has 90k on it. Been a good truck. Mostly the usual stuff, but I’m starting to find that some parts for it are no longer available. The emergency break cable, the engine compartment fuse block. It would be in the scrap yard right now if it wasn’t for a customer turned friend.

I’m always on the lookout for a single axil cube, but there’s nothing but junk for top dollar out there….


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> My ‘97 chevy box is in the shop again. Breaks all around. $1500. Only has 90k on it. Been a good truck. Mostly the usual stuff, but I’m starting to find that some parts for it are no longer available. The emergency break cable, the engine compartment fuse block. It would be in the scrap yard right now if it wasn’t for a customer turned friend.
> 
> I’m always on the lookout for a single axil cube, but there’s nothing but junk for top dollar out there….


Ohhh its out there but you got to be like a hawk sitting on the wire just waiting to pounce
on one when it comes available.... 

Keep a close eye on Facebook market place for your region and they pop up once in a while...

last week I saw the chance to buy a 97 GMC 3500 box truck last week with 108,000 on it with
a lift gate but had to leave town for a vacation to Vegas... I wanted to buy it sight unseen
but he would not hold onto the truck for 4 days .... its gone now....😭😭😰


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> Ohhh its out there but you got to be like a hawk sitting on the wire just waiting to pounce
> on one when it comes available....
> 
> Keep a close eye on Facebook market place for your region and they pop up once in a while...
> 
> last week I saw the chance to buy a 97 GMC 3500 box truck last week with 108,000 on it with
> a lift gate but had to leave town for a vacation to Vegas... I wanted to buy it sight unseen
> but he would not hold onto the truck for 4 days .... its gone now....😭😭😰


How much were they asking? I’ve had mine for about 6 years, it had 62k on it and I paid $3500.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> How much were they asking? I’ve had mine for about 6 years, it had 62k on it and I paid $3500.



They were asking 2k for the truck.... pictures were a little vague but I wish I could have made the 90 mile trip to 
look at it... I dont mind pouring a few grand into something with a lift gate and good ac...
I would have rather gambled on a truck for 2k than go out to vegas for 4 days wit the wife, but that is life.......






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com






I seen one today in our town -- a 2006 e 350 ford box truck with 100,000 k on it with a working lift gate
its either a 14 footer or a 15 footer .... he wants 14k for it.... Its more than I would like to spend but
they are basically all money makers one way or another 






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com






 

I think the days of getting a truck for 3500 are long gone gone gone...


----------



## OpenSights

Not that it matters, but the 97 you missed out on is exactly like my cube. What I’m finding is that many parts are no longer available. Somehow the fuse block melted when I broke my arm. Had it towed to my mechanic. They couldn’t find. They even called the local scrap yards. Thankfully I have a customer/friend who owns a couple of junk yards about 45 minutes west of me. He pulled through for me and had a used one on my front seat that night. Same with the e-break cable.
While my truck has been good to me, I dread the day when that one part fails and I can’t find a replacement and I have to junk it.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> Not that it matters, but the 97 you missed out on is exactly like my cube. What I’m finding is that many parts are no longer available. Somehow the fuse block melted when I broke my arm. Had it towed to my mechanic. They couldn’t find. They even called the local scrap yards. Thankfully I have a customer/friend who owns a couple of junk yards about 45 minutes west of me. He pulled through for me and had a used one on my front seat that night. Same with the e-break cable.
> While my truck has been good to me, I dread the day when that one part fails and I can’t find a replacement and I have to junk it.



Well, that might be why the guy was selling it for 2k.... 

Makes me wonder how Ford, Chevy and all the rest are actually staying in business right now 
when they cannot even finish a truck or car because they cant get the chips to run the vehicle..
Eventually they will be crawling to the government for a bailout because this cannot continue for long


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> Well, that might be why the guy was selling it for 2k....
> 
> Makes me wonder how Ford, Chevy and all the rest are actually staying in business right now
> when they cannot even finish a truck or car because they cant get the chips to run the vehicle..
> Eventually they will be crawling to the government for a bailout because this cannot continue for long


My master’s Ford 450 diesel, ‘14 IIRC, Ford sold the patent for the front end parts. It was going to cost over 8k just to fix it plus another 7k to fix the engine. This was long before Covid.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> My master’s Ford 450 diesel, ‘14 IIRC, Ford sold the patent for the front end parts. It was going to cost over 8k just to fix it plus another 7k to fix the engine. This was long before Covid.


You said it all when you said *Ford Diesel..*.. or any Diesel for that matter...
you cannot do a damn thing to one of those diesel devils without expecting to 
shell out a ton of money any time it needs repairs..... 
like 2500 for a high pressure oil pump on a 2000 ford maxi van.... injectors
and all the other issues that cost a fortune.... piss on that

Those 6.0 diesels that ford put out were junk and many of those are for sale
on E-bay today....to the un-suspecting customers.... the new motors cost more
than 12 k installed.... ouch...

I wont touch another one, why do that when you can get an e-450 gas truck 
that will probably go 250k miles without all the headaches and expensive repairs....


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> You said it all when you said *Ford Diesel..*.. or any Diesel for that matter...
> you cannot do a damn thing to one of those diesel devils without expecting to
> shell out a ton of money any time it needs repairs.....
> like 2500 for a high pressure oil pump on a 2000 ford maxi van.... injectors
> and all the other issues that cost a fortune.... piss on that
> 
> Those 6.0 diesels that ford put out were junk and many of those are for sale
> on E-bay today....to the un-suspecting customers.... the new motors cost more
> than 12 k installed.... ouch...
> 
> I wont touch another one, why do that when you can get an e-450 gas truck
> that will probably go 250k miles without all the headaches and expensive repairs....


I’ve heard that about the 6.0s. His was the 7.4? He ended up trading it in for the v10. I tell you what, I caught myself going over 80mph in that thing! Plenty of power. About the same miles per gallon as the diesel too.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> I’ve heard that about the 6.0s. His was the 7.4? He ended up trading it in for the v10. I tell you what, I caught myself going over 80mph in that thing! Plenty of power. About the same miles per gallon as the diesel too.


 
the 7.4 deizels are the best ever made and some folks will buy a junked truck just to get the motor
out of it .... but not me....

I got the V10 in my ford box truck... it runs like a scared deer
its almost too fast considering the weight I am pulling I worry about
having to make an emergency stop... 

I am getting about 8mpg which 
is about what the E350 box van got too....


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> the 7.4 deizels are the best ever made and some folks will buy a junked truck just to get the motor
> out of it .... but not me....
> 
> I got the V10 in my ford box truck... it runs like a scared deer
> its almost too fast considering the weight I am pulling I worry about
> having to make an emergency stop...
> 
> I am getting about 8mpg which
> is about what the E350 box van got too....


Had my kid do the math a couple weeks ago. I’m getting about 10mpg.
Yeah, that v10 is a beast!
Picking up mine tomorrow. They were able to get the front pads and calipers covered under warranty. Saved me almost $500! I have to go to their other location to pick it up. Extra 20 minutes, but I’m saving them two guys worth of labor. I’m their plumber, personal and business. Funny thing is, I see a ton of plumbing trucks in their yard. We take care of each other.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> Had my kid do the math a couple weeks ago. I’m getting about 10mpg.
> Yeah, that v10 is a beast!
> Picking up mine tomorrow. They were able to get the front pads and calipers covered under warranty. Saved me almost $500! I have to go to their other location to pick it up. Extra 20 minutes, but I’m saving them two guys worth of labor. I’m their plumber, personal and business. Funny thing is, I see a ton of plumbing trucks in their yard. We take care of each other.


You are doing real excellent good at 10mpg....
so how loaded down is your truck..???
I am carrying a ton of stuff in my 14 foot beast


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> You are doing real excellent good at 10mpg....
> so how loaded down is your truck..???
> I am carrying a ton of stuff in my 14 foot beast


It’s been a while since I weighed, but just under 10k. I don’t carry heaters or a whole lot of plumbing stuff. A couple disposals, sump pumps, faucets…. Plastic.
My biggest weight is machines and cables.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> It’s been a while since I weighed, but just under 10k. I don’t carry heaters or a whole lot of plumbing stuff. A couple disposals, sump pumps, faucets…. Plastic.
> My biggest weight is machines and cables.


How do you weigh in at under 10k? My E-250 standard size van is 8900lbs on the nose.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> How do you weigh in at under 10k? My E-250 standard size van is 8900lbs on the nose.


Last time I scrapped so steel was a years ago. My master’s old 17’ box was about 17k IIRC.


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Last time I scrapped so steel was a years ago. My master’s old 17’ box was about 17k IIRC.


What? I meant with all that space, how do you carry so little you weigh in under 10k? If I had a box truck it would weigh a good bit more than 10k.


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> What? I meant with all that space, how do you carry so little you weigh in under 10k? If I had a box truck it would weigh a good bit more than 10k.


Most of my weight is machines and cables. Floor space hogs!


----------



## dhal22

Master Mark said:


> You said it all when you said *Ford Diesel..*.. or any Diesel for that matter...
> you cannot do a damn thing to one of those diesel devils without expecting to
> shell out a ton of money any time it needs repairs.....
> like 2500 for a high pressure oil pump on a 2000 ford maxi van.... injectors
> and all the other issues that cost a fortune.... piss on that
> 
> Those 6.0 diesels that ford put out were junk and many of those are for sale
> on E-bay today....to the un-suspecting customers.... the new motors cost more
> than 12 k installed.... ouch...
> 
> I wont touch another one, why do that when you can get an e-450 gas truck
> that will probably go 250k miles without all the headaches and expensive repairs....



My '03 4x4 F350 6.0 diesel still purrs like a kitten. I paid that truck loan off in '08 so no payments for the last 14 years. Mileage is low (270,000) because I rarely drive it anymore but it is a beast in 4x4 low. I mostly use it for pulling my loaded 14' dump trailer. 

I had the 99 F250 with the v10, great engine but switched to diesel with the next purchase. 

Of the 2, I'll take the diesel powered hands down. My service van is a Ford transit, personal is an Expedition.


----------



## OpenSights

OpenSights said:


> Had my kid do the math a couple weeks ago. I’m getting about 10mpg.
> Yeah, that v10 is a beast!
> Picking up mine tomorrow. They were able to get the front pads and calipers covered under warranty. Saved me almost $500! I have to go to their other location to pick it up. Extra 20 minutes, but I’m saving them two guys worth of labor. I’m their plumber, personal and business. Funny thing is, I see a ton of plumbing trucks in their yard. We take care of each other.


Picked up my cube today. They really hooked me up. After they warranted the front break parts the bill came to $1044. They were so thankful that I was willing to go pick it up that they fudged the numbers. $978.
There was an ambulance sitting in their lot, so I asked about it. Apparently the guy who owns it buys and sells trucks like that. They’re going to give him my number.


----------



## Dpeckplb

OpenSights said:


> Picked up my cube today. They really hooked me up. After they warranted the front break parts the bill came to $1044. They were so thankful that I was willing to go pick it up that they fudged the numbers. $978.
> There was an ambulance sitting in their lot, so I asked about it. Apparently the guy who owns it buys and sells trucks like that. They’re going to give him my number.


Old ambulances are sweet, heat in the rear and air conditioning. They are usually on air ride which can be a pain with replacing parts. I know our water boys would run them after they were removed from first response service, they loved the ambulance. The have a similar truck to my kuv now and they hate it.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> Old ambulances are sweet, heat in the rear and air conditioning. They are usually on air ride which can be a pain with replacing parts. I know our water boys would run them after they were removed from first response service, they loved the ambulance. The have a similar truck to my kuv now and they hate it.


They also usually have deep cycle batteries and automatic tire chains!!!

Years ago a local farmer bought an old one, insulated it, added a reefer unit, and used it to deliver glass bottled milk and fresh vegetables to the richies for a decade or so.


----------



## OpenSights

Master said if I go this way to get an 11’, not the 9’ box. For obvious reasons for plumbing. 4x4 if I can find one. My truck has me nervous. It’s been good to me, no unexpected repairs for it’s age, for the most part, but parts availability…


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> Master said if I go this way to get an 11’, not the 9’ box. For obvious reasons for plumbing. 4x4 if I can find one. My truck has me nervous. It’s been good to me, no unexpected repairs for it’s age, for the most part, but parts availability…


My dream rig would be an extended E-250, 4x4 lift, with automatic tire chains and extra batteries. Might as well put a Winch on the front too. Yes for plumbing not camping, why would I want anyone with me to distract from my van time? 

They need a Schit-Eating-Grin smiley face.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> Master said if I go this way to get an 11’, not the 9’ box. For obvious reasons for plumbing. 4x4 if I can find one. My truck has me nervous. It’s been good to me, no unexpected repairs for it’s age, for the most part, but parts availability…



You better Just start looking around for one now..... I think its always wise to have a back up truck ready to roll
at a moments notice... 

I have a buddy-- freind-- plumber in town here that is in trouble at this moment because his old freightliner went bad
and he had to rent a ryder box truck to keep working . This is costing him something costing like 1600 for 2 weeks.. plus 90c a mile.. ouch.... 
He told me he went and bought something used out of town with a lift gate for 30k but I have not seen it sitting in his driveway yet.....ouch....
Their is still a yellow rental box truck sitting there..... I dont even want to ask what is going on cause I feel I am rubbing salt
into the wound....

If you dont think ahead, you will lose thousands a week sitting around with your thumb in your ass
or you will give half of your profit away to some rental place bleeding you dry...

I need to de-comission our 2006 chevy box truck with 240k on it because its just looking old
and I have the back up truck ready to go.... So I am looking to find the new back up truck
to buy and outfit in my spare time this spring.....


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> You better Just start looking around for one now..... I think its always wise to have a back up truck ready to roll
> at a moments notice...
> 
> I have a buddy-- freind-- plumber in town here that is in trouble at this moment because his old freightliner went bad
> and he had to rent a ryder box truck to keep working . This is costing him something costing like 1600 for 2 weeks.. plus 90c a mile.. ouch....
> He told me he went and bought something used out of town with a lift gate for 30k but I have not seen it sitting in his driveway yet.....ouch....
> Their is still a yellow rental box truck sitting there..... I dont even want to ask what is going on cause I feel I am rubbing salt
> into the wound....
> 
> If you dont think ahead, you will lose thousands a week sitting around with your thumb in your ass
> or you will give half of your profit away to some rental place bleeding you dry...
> 
> I need to de-comission our 2006 chevy box truck with 240k on it because its just looking old
> and I have the back up truck ready to go.... So I am looking to find the new back up truck
> to buy and outfit in my spare time this spring.....


I was one of the ones you talk about that was sol when my 450 spun a bearing. Oil change place that serviced it 200km before it happened claimed that they put proper oil in it. However it was very thin, and not diluted with diesel. But I was still without a truck for 2 weeks, until I gave up and went and bought something not waiting on their insurance. Luckily I had my one ton dump I could load material for the day in. That’s why I’m looking for a new 6.7 diesel motor now to put in the cube when I have a spare moment and cash.


----------



## Master Mark

Dpeckplb said:


> I was one of the ones you talk about that was sol when my 450 spun a bearing. Oil change place that serviced it 200km before it happened claimed that they put proper oil in it. However it was very thin, and not diluted with diesel. But I was still without a truck for 2 weeks, until I gave up and went and bought something not waiting on their insurance. Luckily I had my one ton dump I could load material for the day in. That’s why I’m looking for a new 6.7 diesel motor now to put in the cube when I have a spare moment and cash.



Sorry to hear about this... being sol.... I dont mean to rub salt in the sore spot...

I am looking at a a14 --or 16 foot E350 2006 ford on satruday with 100k on it and a lift gate
he wants around 14000 for it which seems high to me but if it looks good I will probably
just go ahead and buy it.... the lift gate is worth 5k alone so that is the only way I can 
justify paying this much for it.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> Sorry to hear about this... being sol.... I dont mean to rub salt in the sore spot...
> 
> I am looking at a a14 --or 16 foot E350 2006 ford on satruday with 100k on it and a lift gate
> he wants around 14000 for it which seems high to me but if it looks good I will probably
> just go ahead and buy it.... the lift gate is worth 5k alone so that is the only way I can
> justify paying this much for it.


Is it gas or diesel? That’ll be a 5.4 3 valve. Make sure they had the spark plugs. Price seems high but yet I was at the ford dealership getting seat covers for my work truck, my salesman came out and offered me $69,000 for my pickup, that’s $4000 more than I paid in 2019.


----------



## Master Mark

Dpeckplb said:


> Is it gas or diesel? That’ll be a 5.4 3 valve. Make sure they had the spark plugs. Price seems high but yet I was at the ford dealership getting seat covers for my work truck, my salesman came out and offered me $69,000 for my pickup, that’s $4000 more than I paid in 2019.


Its a gas truck.... I have had the 5.4 gas motors many times.... they are good 
I would rather have the v-10 but its slim pickins out there


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> We've looked and looked, nothing. Used Ford Transits are in the $50's.


And that’s a cheaper one,it’s crazy


----------



## Dpeckplb

I was in the same ball park out the door with my 550 with the service box as I was a outfitted transit dully.


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> Sorry to hear about this... being sol.... I dont mean to rub salt in the sore spot...
> 
> I am looking at a a14 --or 16 foot E350 2006 ford on satruday with 100k on it and a lift gate
> he wants around 14000 for it which seems high to me but if it looks good I will probably
> just go ahead and buy it.... the lift gate is worth 5k alone so that is the only way I can
> justify paying this much for it.


I wouldn't buy any truck for plumbing unless it is a 3500 or f-350 or bigger,the 2500 and f-250 are to small


----------



## dhal22

F250, 350 are same size........ Same with 2500s and 3500s. The higher numbers indicate more load capacity. Bed length is another story. Short beds are asinine.


----------



## Master Mark

W


sparky said:


> I wouldn't buy any truck for plumbing unless it is a 3500 or f-350 or bigger,the 2500 and f-250 are to small


I like the e-450s better but we have had a lot of e-350s over the years with no issues....

The last e-350 box truck we bought for a decent price last year I took to a spring shop
and had the suspension beefed up with as many leafs as they could put under the back axle
I have had to do this to my old 97 box truck too , and we also beefed up the Chevy box truck


The motor is good enough on an E-350
its just not got the same power as the v-10 but it only get about
2 miles more per gallon


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> F250, 350 are same size........ Same with 2500s and 3500s. The higher numbers indicate more load capacity. Bed length is another story. Short beds are asinine.


Have stronger suspension systems


----------



## dhal22

sparky said:


> Have stronger suspension systems


Same thing, load capacity or stronger suspension.


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> Same thing, load capacity or stronger suspension.


I have owned both and to me there is no comparison to a 2500 truck and a 3500 truck,they hold up so much longer and better


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> I have owned both and to me there is no comparison to a 2500 truck and a 3500 truck,they hold up so much longer and better



I had an e 350 max van that was loaded down with weight, I put 250k on it and the only reason I got 
rid of it was the fact the front doors were falling off the truck..... the 5.4 motor is a work horse.... 
I Ended up selling it to some mexican

The ford 250s will do ok , if you just invest a little money in some leafs to beef it up , 
they are about as good as the bigger boys


----------



## OpenSights

I’ve had my shocks replaced, but I want to add some stabilizers installed. But how much $ do I want to invest?


----------



## skoronesa

OpenSights said:


> I’ve had my shocks replaced, but I want to add some stabilizers installed. But how much $ do I want to invest?


There are RV forums with lots of good advice on suspension components for these types of trucks/vans, I would ask on one of those.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> I’ve had my shocks replaced, but I want to add some stabilizers installed. But how much $ do I want to invest?



I had some rear leafs installed in my 97 ford truck because it was way overloaded.
I was bouncing down a back road one time and thought I was gonna lose control with it wobbling
from side to side...

the place charged me around 600 bucks
to beef it up to carry another 3000 pounds...
rear leafs are dirt cheap compared to what we charge for plumbing... 

The truck was so heavy that it blew the hydraulic hose on a garage lift one time when
they were fooling with the muffler.... they were kind of pissed at me


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> I had some rear leafs installed in my 97 ford truck because it was way overloaded.
> I was bouncing down a back road one time and thought I was gonna lose control with it wobbling
> from side to side...
> 
> the place charged me around 600 bucks
> to beef it up to carry another 3000 pounds...
> rear leafs are dirt cheap compared to what we charge for plumbing...
> 
> The truck was so heavy that it blew the hydraulic hose on a garage lift one time when
> they were fooling with the muffler.... they were kind of pissed at me


That's tooooo much weight Markus lolololo


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> I had an e 350 max van that was loaded down with weight, I put 250k on it and the only reason I got
> rid of it was the fact the front doors were falling off the truck..... the 5.4 motor is a work horse....
> I Ended up selling it to some mexican
> 
> The ford 250s will do ok , if you just invest a little money in some leafs to beef it up ,
> they are about as good as the bigger boys


I had a 2500 dodge with utility bed and never again for a dodge or a 2500 truck,never


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> That's tooooo much weight Markus lolololo


that truck is long gone now..... 

the door almost fell off my drivers side
while I was on the interstate so I knew it was time to let it go


----------



## dhal22

sparky said:


> I have owned both and to me there is no comparison to a 2500 truck and a 3500 truck,they hold up so much longer and better



My F350 is a 2003 and still runs great. Long bed so it's there for me for whatever


----------



## sparky

dhal22 said:


> My F350 is a 2003 and still runs great. Long bed so it's there for me for whatever


Yes,my point exactly,the 3500 trucks hold up much better and longer


----------



## Master Mark

I looked at the 2006 ford e 350 today and decided to let it slide....
lift gate was pretty rough.... truck itself was fair.....


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> I looked at the 2006 ford e 350 today and decided to let it slide....
> lift gate was pretty rough.... truck itself was fair.....


I’ve found watching jc smith projects on YouTube has thought me a lot of what to look for when looking at heavier trucks.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> Old ambulances are sweet, heat in the rear and air conditioning. They are usually on air ride which can be a pain with replacing parts. I know our water boys would run them after they were removed from first response service, they loved the ambulance. The have a similar truck to my kuv now and they hate it.


I heard all the ambulances here are donated to Mexico after only a few years of service(3-4 years?).... I also heard the cost of an ambulance is over 400K. Also they may have low miles but a million engine hours as it idles all the time especially in the winter.


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Will said:


> I spend the last 4 weeks looking for a new Plumbing van with no luck. No Chevy or GMC cargo vans, no Ford Transits, no Ram Promasters period, Nissan dropped the NV line, no options. I drive a 2014 Ram Promaster 3500 extend diesel, so far it has be a good buy to date. Had it 7 years and nothing too major wrong with it, so it has paid for itself so far, and not having payments is nice. It gets a lot of horror stories, but mine has been fine to date and I've had it 7 years. I'm wanting to retire it and make it my back up van and get a new van, not a option right now. Guess I will continue to drive it for now. I was able to find a Mercedes Sprinter 3500 duelly, but I really would prefer to stay with a gas rig for simplicity. Not looking good out there for us plumbers if you lose a vehicle, there are no replacements available. No vans available currently, hoping this a short lived problem.


I ended up buying a new Sprinter 1500 for 45k
Works great! This day in age I’m not spending 35k for a work van with 100k miles .


----------



## Tango

Plumb N Plumber said:


> I ended up buying a new Sprinter 1500 for 45k
> Works great! This day in age I’m not spending 35k for a work van with 100k miles .











GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> I looked at the 2006 ford e 350 today and decided to let it slide....
> lift gate was pretty rough.... truck itself was fair.....


You can get a new lift gate they not that high


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> I heard all the ambulances here are donated to Mexico after only a few years of service(3-4 years?).... I also heard the cost of an ambulance is over 400K. Also they may have low miles but a million engine hours as it idles all the time especially in the winter.


There’s a couple on govdeals.com right now under ontario.


----------



## Tango

Dpeckplb said:


> There’s a couple on govdeals.com right now under ontario.


Ok cool, next time I need a van I'll check that out too. My current van was military surplus.


----------



## sparky

Tango said:


> Ok cool, next time I need a van I'll check that out too. My current van was military surplus.


Get your emt or paramedic license then you can be a wreck chaser on the side,if you have emergency plumbing call go full lights and sirens,get out of the way,I've got a stop valve leaking lololololol


----------



## Dpeckplb

Tango said:


> Ok cool, next time I need a van I'll check that out too. My current van was military surplus.


They have military and municipal surplus vehicles on there.


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Get your emt or paramedic license then you can be a wreck chaser on the side,if you have emergency plumbing call go full lights and sirens,get out of the way,I've got a stop valve leaking lololololol


Round here the cops don't bother lettered plumbing/hvac vans, especially on nights/weekends. They know it's important.


----------



## Master Mark

Plumb N Plumber said:


> I ended up buying a new Sprinter 1500 for 45k
> Works great! This day in age I’m not spending 35k for a work van with 100k miles .



I have the opportunity to buy a 2011 14 foot Izuizu box truck with a lift gate off E-bay
with 103k on it for 15400... They e-mailed me a second chance offer when the high bidder
would not pay the 15,600 high bid....
I was tempted to do this but I dont care to deal with 
another deizel and all the issues that come along with it.....


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Master Mark said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 2011 14 foot Izuizu box truck with a lift gate off E-bay
> with 103k on it for 15400... They e-mailed me a second chance offer when the high bidder
> would not pay the 15,600 high bid....
> I was tempted to do this but I dont care to deal with
> another deizel and all the issues that come along with it.....


The space on those trucks is great! Have you looked into the gas option ?


----------



## dhal22

Master Mark said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 2011 14 foot Izuizu box truck with a lift gate off E-bay
> with 103k on it for 15400... They e-mailed me a second chance offer when the high bidder
> would not pay the 15,600 high bid....
> I was tempted to do this but I dont care to deal with
> another deizel and all the issues that come along with it.....



One of my ex employees bought one of those years ago and I said 'why?". It's too big, too high and too much of a pain. He parked it within a year and sold it at a loss. He came back to work for me a couple of years ago.


----------



## Master Mark

Plumb N Plumber said:


> The space on those trucks is great! Have you looked into the gas option ?


I just dont want the headaches with a deizel truck ever again....
I would much rather buy a 14ft gas box truck vs a deizel any day...

I know that used deizel is gonna be someones headache.... 
we got a supply house that delivers heaters to us all the time and they 
bought a used Deisel truck with the lift gate and its been broken 
down more days than it has been on the road.... they are devils

gas trucks are much better for in town service work...deizels are good for long over
the road adventures.....


----------



## Master Mark

dhal22 said:


> One of my ex employees bought one of those years ago and I said 'why?". It's too big, too high and too much of a pain. He parked it within a year and sold it at a loss. He came back to work for me a couple of years ago.


I presently am driving a 14 foot U_Haul 2006 truck.... Its been pretty good
even with the pull out ramp its got all the room I need.... 14 foot is my limit
I dont want nothing longer...
I hauled around 6 heaters today and delivered 2 of them 
to a job .... Going north tomorrow carrying 4 of them. Very efficient


----------



## dhal22

My guys drive Ford transits with the tall roof and love them.


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> I have the opportunity to buy a 2011 14 foot Izuizu box truck with a lift gate off E-bay
> with 103k on it for 15400... They e-mailed me a second chance offer when the high bidder
> would not pay the 15,600 high bid....
> I was tempted to do this but I dont care to deal with
> another deizel and all the issues that come along with it.....


Junk,run run run


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> I just dont want the headaches with a deizel truck ever again....
> I would much rather buy a 14ft gas box truck vs a deizel any day...
> 
> I know that used deizel is gonna be someones headache....
> we got a supply house that delivers heaters to us all the time and they
> bought a used Deisel truck with the lift gate and its been broken
> down more days than it has been on the road.... they are devils
> 
> gas trucks are much better for in town service work...deizels are good for long over
> the road adventures.....


Correct,also it's 1000.00 ever time you raise the hood on a diesel


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Correct,also it's 1000.00 ever time you raise the hood on a diesel


1000 is dirt cheap.... the high pressure oil pump cost me 2500 one time....
injectors were just as bad too.... and they have you over a barrel too .....

never again


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> 1000 is dirt cheap.... the high pressure oil pump cost me 2500 one time....
> injectors were just as bad too.... and they have you over a barrel too .....
> 
> never again


Obviously not a newer diesel. Im putting together a list to rebuild my diesel, the hpop through ford is 3900.00 gasket kit is another 350. High pressure fuel pump is another 3200.00 or I can buy a used motor throw new valves, springs and head gasket in it for 5500.00.
But a used 450 chassis like that one is still 30k with 250,000mi on it.


----------



## Pipe Rat

I’m exhausted. Been looking around for a high roof Ford Transit and cannot find a new one anywhere within 100’s of miles. And the used ones are asking 10 grand over BlueBook. Ridiculous


----------



## Plumb N Plumber

Pipe Rat said:


> I’m exhausted. Been looking around for a high roof Ford Transit and cannot find a new one anywhere within 100’s of miles. And the used ones are asking 10 grand over BlueBook. Ridiculous


And that’s why I bought Mercedes


----------



## Master Mark

Just found the next truck......
its older but I am ok with it....


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> Just found the next truck......
> its older but I am ok with it....
> 
> View attachment 131400


Lift gate??? Pull the passenger side sun visor down,if there is a mirror there it's a good vehicle,if no mirror it's junk


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Lift gate??? Pull the passenger side sun visor down,if there is a mirror there it's a good vehicle,if no mirror it's junk



I never heard of looking for a mirror....lol

Yes its got a lift gate.. that probably needs hydraulic fluid...(I hope).
Rear door needs work too..... probably just gonna put a new door on it 
Its got a rusty front bumper, some rust on the quarter panels just like
my 97 E350 had... these are tanks....

its a 2001 with 48,000 miles on it.....They are storing it until I can get
up there and drag it home... 

is a gamble on my part... It will need some TLC
but I could not pass on it...


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> I never heard of looking for a mirror....lol
> 
> Yes its got a lift gate.. that probably needs hydraulic fluid...(I hope).
> Rear door needs work too..... probably just gonna put a new door on it
> Its got a rusty front bumper, some rust on the quarter panels just like
> my 97 E350 had... these are tanks....
> 
> its a 2001 with 48,000 miles on it.....They are storing it until I can get
> up there and drag it home...
> 
> is a gamble on my part... It will need some TLC
> but I could not pass on it...


Didn't you buy a truck last year, so you would have 2 spares for a total of 3 trucks?


----------



## OpenSights

Tango said:


> Didn't you buy a truck last year, so you would have 2 spares for a total of 3 trucks?


Always good to have a backup!


----------



## skoronesa

Tango said:


> Didn't you buy a truck last year, so you would have 2 spares for a total of 3 trucks?


If you could have 3 Corvettes...


----------



## OpenSights

I’m working on a truck deal right now. Not cube, but upgrading my power wagon. $50k minus my sale. Have two prospective buyers for mine. $25k under 100k if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Didn't you buy a truck last year, so you would have 2 spares for a total of 3 trucks?


Well now we got 4 trucks, my u-haul 2006 ford, the 2015 bakery truck(spare),
a 2006 chevy and this new 2001 ford truck.... We will be back to 3 trucks sometime 
this spring....

Yes I bought the Bakery truck out of Chicago. last fall .. its pretty nice
because of the new regime and their stupidity, 
in hindsight, .it turns out to have been a bargain 
.
My brother-in-laws 2006 chevy truck is on its very last leg with about 245k on it
and the doors are about to fall off of it......Heat is not working, you can hear a 
slight rattle in the motor and well and its just one of those things 
you can see whats coming down the pike....

I will de-comission the Chevy truck sometime this spring and sell it while it still
runs for around 6k if I am lucky--- if you look on what they are selling 2006 box trucks with
245k on E-bay its totally, completely insane.... 
sooo maybe who knows how much it might be worth in another
4 months..... and then maybe the bottom might fall out of the truck market too

Like I said earlier, my plumber freind in town here is shelling out 700 a week plus 40c a mile
to rent a Pensky truck until he gets another one lined up...... 
he is a real nice guy, but he got caught with his pants down


----------



## Master Mark

skoronesa said:


> If you could have 3 Corvettes...


You know, corvettes and box trucks are 
kind of like guns...... if you can get another back up and justify the reason for it..

then why the hell not???

Check out my next back-up that just came out on the market last week
now I got to scrape up the spare change to get this puppy..
That girl aint too bad either.......


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> You know, corvettes and box trucks are
> kind of like guns...... if you can get another back up and justify the reason for it..
> 
> then why the hell not???
> 
> Check out my next back-up that just came out on the market last week
> now I got to scrape up the spare change to get this puppy..
> That girl aint too bad either.......


Sorry, for carry it’s the 9mm shield or HD the g19 with a tlr1…. Or the 12ga.


I‘d chose the shield over that one.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> Sorry, for carry it’s the 9mm shield or HD the g19 with a tlr1…. Or the 12ga.
> 
> 
> I‘d chose the shield over that one.
> 
> View attachment 131407



That is another very good choice.. I debated about this one too....... 
I just like the 1911 style frame and safety
that comes with this new little devil... 

pretty soon I bet that Sig Sauer is gonna take their small p938 9mm
and upgrade it to a 12 round gun... that too will sell like hotcakes


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> That is another very good choice.. I debated about this one too.......
> I just like the 1911 style frame and safety
> that comes with this new little devil...
> 
> pretty soon I bet that Sig Sauer is gonna take their small p938 9mm
> and upgrade it to a 12 round gun... that too will sell like hotcakes
> 
> 
> View attachment 131408
> View attachment 131409


I have a guy SE Michigan that is a machinist. He made a new sear for the S&Ws. Mine has a 2# trigger. He also did a “fluff and buff” on my g19. That one is about 2.5# pull. I’m happy with both. Wouldn’t mind a 1911 or m9 to add to my collection, but ammo is kinda on the priority list. When I can find it…..


----------



## OpenSights

My g19 isn’t California approved, no safety. When I carry, one in the chamber, safety off, if there’s one.


----------



## skoronesa

Some gun owners;

I ain't gonna register my guns! That's just so the government knows what to look for when they try and take them! 

Those same gun owners posting on social media;

Look at my glock, I have 2 of this model, a 1911 in nickel, 2 ar15's with chrome lined barrels and one stainless, because who has time to clean in an apocalypse scenario, am I right? 🤣 If you buy a maglite you can make a "Solvent trap" for "cleaning".....

I will never understand the need to document your personal defenses in a public forum. Don't you guys have a local gun club?


----------



## Master Mark

skoronesa said:


> Some gun owners;
> 
> I ain't gonna register my guns! That's just so the government knows what to look for when they try and take them!
> 
> Those same gun owners posting on social media;
> 
> Look at my glock, I have 2 of this model, a 1911 in nickel, 2 ar15's with chrome lined barrels and one stainless, because who has time to clean in an apocalypse scenario, am I right? 🤣 If you buy a maglite you can make a "Solvent trap" for "cleaning".....
> 
> I will never understand the need to document your personal defenses in a public forum. Don't you guys have a local gun club?



Seriously Who cares....?? 
Most ALL of the left wing liberals are now buying guns in droves
because of their own "defund the police" policies.... They voted for this now
they got to suffer the consequences .... 
In Claifornia, the criminals are not going after the plumbers, the criminals 
are robbing the $$$ celebs in Hollywood and breaking into their homes to
grab the diamonds and Rolexes .. Why would they want to bother with some
dumbass driving a plumbing truck when they got huge left wing FAT CATS to roll....

Now, Their dumbass governor is telling folks to maybe keep a low profile and 
maybe not drive your 800k Lambo down the streets of LA.....
Dont wear your Rolexes or jewelry out on the town.....

interesting article here to read..... Merry Christmas, Los Angeles! You Get the Gift of What You Voted For

I dont think anyone at the FBI or NSA is checking out this forum too often....



Sorry about the thread drift here..... Could not help myself
I will steer it back to the van and truck shortage.....


----------



## OpenSights

skoronesa said:


> Some gun owners;
> 
> I ain't gonna register my guns! That's just so the government knows what to look for when they try and take them!
> 
> Those same gun owners posting on social media;
> 
> Look at my glock, I have 2 of this model, a 1911 in nickel, 2 ar15's with chrome lined barrels and one stainless, because who has time to clean in an apocalypse scenario, am I right? 🤣 If you buy a maglite you can make a "Solvent trap" for "cleaning".....
> 
> I will never understand the need to document your personal defenses in a public forum. Don't you guys have a local gun club?


Just follow the law of your state. All my hand guns are registered. Long guns don’t need to be, nor the private transfer.


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> If you could have 3 Corvettes...


I prefer a Corvette and a Lambo!

A corvette because I can do groceries, the other for the woohoo!

Just like in this video.


----------



## Tango

Eventually prices are going to come down and when they do a whole lot of people will have a nagging feeling they paid too much. In the mean time people will perpetuate high prices because they bought high and don't want to sell cheap.

I bet used prices will crash all of a sudden when factories are back to full production. Unless it's a slow process then it will gradually come back to normal.


----------



## Master Mark

Tango said:


> Eventually prices are going to come down and when they do a whole lot of people will have a nagging feeling they paid too much. In the mean time people will perpetuate high prices because they bought high and don't want to sell cheap.
> 
> I bet used prices will crash all of a sudden when factories are back to full production. Unless it's a slow process then it will gradually come back to normal.



well, you could be 100% right..... but it does not help you one bit this week....
the truck is necessity and it certainly makes you money if you are busy....
It really does not matter if you paid an extra 5k for for the truck or not if you need it
because it is just the cost of doing business.... Especially with the kind of work 
we do every day.... 5k is just a few water heater installs to me... 

Texas presently is going to build a chip factory to produce the
computer chips that are in short supply, unless the Bidens figure 
out a way to stop them....because they want everyone to be driving 
a electric car by 2030.... 

Getting this chip factory up and running is gonna take years to do so the value
of trucks will probably hover in the same range for a few more years...
We are going to be looking like Cuba soon with old clunkers being the only
thing on the roads....

people are acting like greedy hogs right now because their are no new
trucks available..... You are right that this will pass in time.....

these used truck prices are obscene









Penske Used Trucks - unit # 91602053 - 2016 GMC SAVANA G3500 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Penske Used Trucks - unit # 91602053 - 2016 GMC SAVANA G3500 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













2003, E-550, 14' box plus 4' attic, V10, Auto, Rear Bi-fold doors, Runs great | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2003, E-550, 14' box plus 4' attic, V10, Auto, Rear Bi-fold doors, Runs great at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> ...................
> Texas presently is going to build a chip factory to produce the
> computer chips that are in short supply, unless the Bidens figure
> out a way to stop them....because they want everyone to be driving
> a electric car by 2030....
> ..........


Electric cars require computer chips too.

Electric trucks, vans, etc. are a long way off.


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> I never heard of looking for a mirror....lol
> 
> Yes its got a lift gate.. that probably needs hydraulic fluid...(I hope).
> Rear door needs work too..... probably just gonna put a new door on it
> Its got a rusty front bumper, some rust on the quarter panels just like
> my 97 E350 had... these are tanks....
> 
> its a 2001 with 48,000 miles on it.....They are storing it until I can get
> up there and drag it home...
> 
> is a gamble on my part... It will need some TLC
> but I could not pass on it...


Where's it at??? Only thing about buying a truck from up north is you know it's been in alot of salt thru the yrs


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> You know, corvettes and box trucks are
> kind of like guns...... if you can get another back up and justify the reason for it..
> 
> then why the hell not???
> 
> Check out my next back-up that just came out on the market last week
> now I got to scrape up the spare change to get this puppy..
> That girl aint too bad either.......


You'll shoot your eye out kid lololololololo


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Where's it at??? Only thing about buying a truck from up north is you know it's been in alot of salt thru the yrs


Its up in grand rapids.... I guess the truck was used in a prison yard for most of its life
hopefully it is not rusted out too badly.....
I am thinking about getting a price to just have it shipped down here to indy--- 
because every time I have gone up to Michigan in the winter time 
I have always hit an ice storm and risked life and limb...


----------



## dhal22

My office manager found a 2021 Ford transit today with 9k miles for $46,000. She bought it on the spot, didn't even bother to ask me. Good for her, we had the money waiting for anything close to that. Most newer used are $55k.


----------



## Master Mark

dhal22 said:


> My office manager found a 2021 Ford transit today with 9k miles for $46,000. She bought it on the spot, didn't even bother to ask me. Good for her, we had the money waiting for anything close to that. Most newer used are $55k.


Good for you.... I Hope its not pink.....lol


----------



## dhal22

Nope, it's very clean affording to her. We'll pick it up Tuesday and head to the wrap shop.


----------



## dhal22

according


----------



## Master Mark

dhal22 said:


> Nope, it's very clean affording to her. We'll pick it up Tuesday and head to the wrap shop.



For some weird reason, I just LOVE doing the prep work and creating the inside
of a work truck and getting the new truck ready for action--its like artwork...


----------



## Pipe Rat

Ok I’ll ask……what’s the deal about a passenger visor mirror 😂


----------



## Tango

skoronesa said:


> Electric cars require computer chips too.
> 
> Electric trucks, vans, etc. are a long way off.


2035 is the deadline here except like tractor trailers and big trucks. And onto other news oil furnaces are now banned here starting 2023 and banned to repair them if they are 20 years older(for a few exceptions).


----------



## Master Mark

Pipe Rat said:


> Ok I’ll ask……what’s the deal about a passenger visor mirror 😂


When I get the truck I will take a look at the visor, and take a picture and let the 
guy who made this statement give me his educated opinion


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> Yes, that work out ok if you have the room and the height to do it......
> 
> the Canadians are really getting their buns wound up awfully tight trying to blame
> the last guy for the way the home was originally built.... they probably would not
> find this acceptable


Everyone is getting as sue happy up here as they are down there.


----------



## sparky

Pipe Rat said:


> Ok I’ll ask……what’s the deal about a passenger visor mirror 😂


Here's how that all came about,i used to go out with a lady that told me that's how you tell if a car was any good,pull down the passenger side sunvisor and see if there is a mirror there,if the mirror was there it was a good car no mirror=junk


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> When I get the truck I will take a look at the visor, and take a picture and let the
> guy who made this statement give me his educated opinion


Excellent,it will save you a lot of heartache in the future


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> For some weird reason, I just LOVE doing the prep work and creating the inside
> of a work truck and getting the new truck ready for action--its like artwork...


I hate it it's taking up time and I'm not making no money 
Lolo


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Here's how that all came about,i used to go out with a lady that told me that's how you tell if a car was any good,pull down the passenger side sunvisor and see if there is a mirror there,if the mirror was there it was a good car no mirror=junk


So this seems pretty much like "mumbo jumbo " to me...
did this lady like to look up into the visor mirror while 
you guys were going at it in the front seat or something??...


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> Here's how that all came about,i used to go out with a lady that told me that's how you tell if a car was any good,pull down the passenger side sunvisor and see if there is a mirror there,if the mirror was there it was a good car no mirror=junk





Master Mark said:


> So this seems pretty much like "mumbo jumbo " to me...
> did this lady like to look up into the visor mirror while
> you guys were going at it in the front seat or something??...


I would guess she heard it from a dealer. The idea being that higher end models had little niceties like a passenger mirror. The base model POS wouldn't have such a thing, likewise it would have the cheaper motor/interior, etc. If you don't understand the mechanics of a vehicle I guess the best cue of good workmanship would be the little aesthetic details, something a "high class" woman could find comforting. 

If you can't apply your makeup whilst being driven around, is that car worth owning?


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> So this seems pretty much like "mumbo jumbo " to me...
> did this lady like to look up into the visor mirror while
> you guys were going at it in the front seat or something??...


She was full of crap Mark lololololololo


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> I would guess she heard it from a dealer. The idea being that higher end models had little niceties like a passenger mirror. The base model POS wouldn't have such a thing, likewise it would have the cheaper motor/interior, etc. If you don't understand the mechanics of a vehicle I guess the best cue of good workmanship would be the little aesthetic details, something a "high class" woman could find comforting.
> 
> If you can't apply your makeup whilst being driven around, is that car worth owning?


Believe it or not but I look to see if there is a passenger side sunvisor mirror when I buy a vehicle lololololo it has worked


----------



## sparky

skoronesa said:


> I would guess she heard it from a dealer. The idea being that higher end models had little niceties like a passenger mirror. The base model POS wouldn't have such a thing, likewise it would have the cheaper motor/interior, etc. If you don't understand the mechanics of a vehicle I guess the best cue of good workmanship would be the little aesthetic details, something a "high class" woman could find comforting.
> 
> If you can't apply your makeup whilst being driven around, is that car worth owning?


Yes exactly she was smarter than I gave her credit for lolololol


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> She was full of crap Mark lololololololo



So you are trying to say that anal sex did not go well????


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> So you are trying to say that anal sex did not go well????


Something like that lolololol


----------



## Master Mark

sparky said:


> Something like that lolololol


SPARKEY, YOU GOT TO HAVE THE RIGHT LUBE ON HAND FOR ACTION LIKE THAT.

YOU CANT USE HEAT PROOF GREASE... 😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## sparky

Master Mark said:


> SPARKEY, YOU GOT TO HAVE THE RIGHT LUBE ON HAND FOR ACTION LIKE THAT.
> 
> YOU CANT USE HEAT PROOF GREASE... 😆 😆 😆 😆


I just spit on it and use more force,the harder it goes in the more she squeals lolololo


----------



## skoronesa

sparky said:


> I just spit on it and use more force,the harder it goes in the more she squeals lolololo


The other day I went to help an hvac tech and his apprentice install a large Veismann condensing boiler. You should have seen the look on the apprentice's face when I hocked a loogey into my fingers and wiped it on the centrotherm vent so the seal would slide. 🤣


----------



## Dpeckplb

Getting back to the main topic, it’s not just vans and pickups hard to get. I was talking with a freightliner dealer today on why the price of a 2013 is still 60,000$ with 350,000 km. The answer was freightliner had to cancel 25,000 truck orders and peterbilt canceled 17,000 plus has a 3 year wait on new trucks. This is just the beginning. What is it going to be like when these used trucks are in short supply aswell?


----------



## Master Mark

Dpeckplb said:


> Getting back to the main topic, it’s not just vans and pickups hard to get. I was talking with a freightliner dealer today on why the price of a 2013 is still 60,000$ with 350,000 km. The answer was freightliner had to cancel 25,000 truck orders and peterbilt canceled 17,000 plus has a 3 year wait on new trucks. This is just the beginning. What is it going to be like when these used trucks are in short supply aswell?



Yes , and how is the economy going to keep rolling along if everyone who builds this stuff is laid off??
These dumbasses think that we are gonna all go to electric cars that fast I suppose?

I am still waiting on my 2001 ford box truck to get hauled down here from Grand Rapids.... hoping it should
arrive some time this coming week...its too cold to actually work on it until spring.....


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> Yes , and how is the economy going to keep rolling along if everyone who builds this stuff is laid off??
> These dumbasses think that we are gonna all go to electric cars that fast I suppose?
> 
> I am still waiting on my 2001 ford box truck to get hauled down here from Grand Rapids.... hoping it should
> arrive some time this coming week...its too cold to actually work on it until spring.....












So far Building a franken-liner out of these two will put me at 65,000$ the sterling will donate the box, pto, hoist, control, pintle plate. For what it’s at auction for I can’t get the controller for. Only thing stopping me is the the cost of the freight-shaker.


----------



## PhoenixRises

dhal22 said:


> Ford cancelled my order that I placed in August and refunded the deposit.


At least they gave you your deposit back……LOL


----------



## Will

I picked up a Ford F350 4x4 with 6.2 gasser in it. Has approx 100,000 miles on the clock. Hoping it will serve me well, didn't want a diesel, and wanted an american vehicle. My van is pure european diesel, glad to have more normal vehicle. Still got to get it set up, probably just put a utility shell/topper on it and get a cargo trailer. Hoping the truck will go for a bit, never know getting it with 100,000 miles...I used to try to curry as much stuff as possible, and it is still nice to do that, but with how much stuff cost today, I've gone to straight T&M, I can't carry everything on my truck anymore. Too expensive. I get most of my orders delivered, anything else I will bill to go get materials needed...


----------



## Dpeckplb

Will said:


> I picked up a Ford F350 4x4 with 6.2 gasser in it. Has approx 100,000 miles on the clock. Hoping it will serve me well, didn't want a diesel, and wanted an american vehicle. My van is pure european diesel, glad to have more normal vehicle. Still got to get it set up, probably just put a utility shell/topper on it and get a cargo trailer. Hoping the truck will go for a bit, never know getting it with 100,000 miles...I used to try to curry as much stuff as possible, and it is still nice to do that, but with how much stuff cost today, I've gone to straight T&M, I can't carry everything on my truck anymore. Too expensive. I get most of my orders delivered, anything else I will bill to go get materials needed...


I wouldn’t be afraid of the 6.2. Lots up here that Enbridge gas that have 350-400,000km. The 6.2 doesn’t seem to get the knocks and ticks like the hemi and the Chevy motors.


----------



## PhoenixRises

Will said:


> I picked up a Ford F350 4x4 with 6.2 gasser in it. Has approx 100,000 miles on the clock. Hoping it will serve me well, didn't want a diesel, and wanted an american vehicle. My van is pure european diesel, glad to have more normal vehicle. Still got to get it set up, probably just put a utility shell/topper on it and get a cargo trailer. Hoping the truck will go for a bit, never know getting it with 100,000 miles...I used to try to curry as much stuff as possible, and it is still nice to do that, but with how much stuff cost today, I've gone to straight T&M, I can't carry everything on my truck anymore. Too expensive. I get most of my orders delivered, anything else I will bill to go get materials needed...


You should get 300K-400K out of that truck with decent maintenance!


----------



## DDDave

Will said:


> I picked up a Ford F350 4x4 with 6.2 gasser in it. Has approx 100,000 miles on the clock. Hoping it will serve me well, didn't want a diesel, and wanted an american vehicle. My van is pure european diesel, glad to have more normal vehicle. Still got to get it set up, probably just put a utility shell/topper on it and get a cargo trailer. Hoping the truck will go for a bit, never know getting it with 100,000 miles...I used to try to curry as much stuff as possible, and it is still nice to do that, but with how much stuff cost today, I've gone to straight T&M, I can't carry everything on my truck anymore. Too expensive. I get most of my orders delivered, anything else I will bill to go get materials needed...


And keeping the weight down is not a bad way to run things. I know a guy who buys Toyota pickups used and moves his pipe rack over. One man shop and he is doing fine.


----------



## Master Mark

Master Mark said:
For some weird reason, I just LOVE doing the prep work and creating the inside
of a work truck and getting the new truck ready for action--its like artwork...





sparky said:


> I hate it it's taking up time and I'm not making no money
> Lolo


you know when I am out in the driveway working on my new set up in the box trucks, it seems to be the 
about only time that I actually will polish off maybe a 6 pack of beer... I never drink much
any other time.... i guess the beer brings out my creative side..... 

 Keeps everything looking level


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> ............
> you know when I am out in the driveway working on my new set up in the box trucks, it seems to be the
> about only time that I actually will polish off maybe a 6 pack of beer... I never drink much
> any other time.... i guess the beer brings out my creative side.....
> 
> Keeps everything looking level



I find organizing my van to be therapeutic. I put on some music, crack a nice cold seltzer, and get the van looking spiffy. More fun than mowing the lawn or shoveling snow, and I get to tell my wife I_ "have to do it"_ 🤣


----------



## Dpeckplb

skoronesa said:


> I find organizing my van to be therapeutic. I put on some music, crack a nice cold seltzer, and get the van looking spiffy. More fun than mowing the lawn or shoveling snow, and I get to tell my wife I_ "have to do it"_ 🤣


Need to tell the wife there’s vehicle maintenance to be done. The excavator takes a tube of grease. But she thinks a tube lasts 3 machines. So 5 minutes of greasing = 2 hours of therapy.


----------



## PhoenixRises

skoronesa said:


> I find organizing my van to be therapeutic. I put on some music, crack a nice cold seltzer, and get the van looking spiffy. More fun than mowing the lawn or shoveling snow, and I get to tell my wife I_ "have to do it"_ 🤣


Personally I quite dislike doing that annual inventory/maintenance on my work truck. The company I work for doesn’t make the process very easy. They always give you wrong parts and seems like no one knows what the proper procedure is and its a mess. On the other hand I can see how working on your own truck can be calming and therapeutic because you know it’s yours. I’m looking forward to owning my own business.


----------



## Master Mark

PhoenixRises said:


> Personally I quite dislike doing that annual inventory/maintenance on my work truck. The company I work for doesn’t make the process very easy. They always give you wrong parts and seems like no one knows what the proper procedure is and its a mess. On the other hand I can see how working on your own truck can be calming and therapeutic because you know it’s yours. I’m looking forward to owning my own business.




its mostly the guiness stout beers that seem to make the job pleasent


----------



## skoronesa

PhoenixRises said:


> Personally I quite dislike doing that annual inventory/maintenance on my work truck. The company I work for doesn’t make the process very easy. They always give you wrong parts and seems like no one knows what the proper procedure is and its a mess. On the other hand I can see how working on your own truck can be calming and therapeutic because you know it’s yours. I’m looking forward to owning my own business.


Annual?! I organize my van quite regularly. Everything has it's place. I can't stand a messy van. It might be a company vehicle but it is "my van". I plan to buy it when they sell it too.

Thankfully the office doesn't ask me to do an annual inventory. They have most of the other guys do an inventory every couple years. My van has A LOT of inventory. It's referred to as the "rolling supply house". I keep much better track of what I stock than the other guys. I even charge for screws/wire nuts/romex connectors/etc. The only guys that are made to do inventory are sloppy with their tickets.


----------



## PhoenixRises

skoronesa said:


> Annual?! I organize my van quite regularly. Everything has it's place. I can't stand a messy van. It might be a company vehicle but it is "my van". I plan to buy it when they sell it too.
> 
> Thankfully the office doesn't ask me to do an annual inventory. They have most of the other guys do an inventory every couple years. My van has A LOT of inventory. It's referred to as the "rolling supply house". I keep much better track of what I stock than the other guys. I even charge for screws/wire nuts/romex connectors/etc. The only guys that are made to do inventory are sloppy with their tickets.


I have a Isuzu box truck and a lot of inventory on it as well. I keep it clean and organized as much as I can. However, company makes everyone with a truck to do what they call “bin swap” once a year where you have to count everything on the truck. Anything extra comes off and anything missing gets ordered and put refilled. Our parts department couldn’t fight their way out of paper bag and parts you order are never correct. For weeks after bin swap you’re on jobs and parts are always missing. It’s just a big headache. I’m due for one in 3 months and already dreading it.


----------



## Master Mark

The Eagle has landed .... I Finally got this truck shipped down to me from grand rapids
now it begins .... the lift gate is looking pretty rusty and I hope it can be brought back from the dead
the back door is probably gonna have to be replaced... everything else looks ok to good..


----------



## PhoenixRises

Master Mark said:


> The Eagle has landed .... I Finally got this truck shipped down to me from grand rapids
> now the adventure begins .... the lift gate is looking pretty rusty and I hope it can be brought back from the dead
> the back door is probably gonna have to be replaced.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 131747
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131748


That looks like solid plumbing rig. I like it


----------



## skoronesa

PhoenixRises said:


> That looks like solid plumbing rig. *I like it*



There's a button for that.


----------



## PhoenixRises

skoronesa said:


> There's a button for that.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131750


👍


----------



## OpenSights

Now that’s a different lift gate than what I know. Just put a salamander on low and leave the door half cracked. Tomorrow’s supposed to be warm before the rain and snow. You got time.

Is that granny bed open, or just for wind?


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> Now that’s a different lift gate than what I know. Just put a salamander on low and leave the door half cracked. Tomorrow’s supposed to be warm before the rain and snow. You got time.
> 
> Is that granny bed open, or just for wind?


I think the granny bed is closed off inside but I dont have a problem with taking a sawzall and making more space 
it looks possible.... gonna deal with that later on..... 

The lift gate is looking pretty rusted out.. probably has not moved in a year or two
...I am hoping its salvageable.... and the back door needs either a whole new one or
repairs to it..... ( I have done this before) 
Gonna get some extra leafs added to beef up the gross weight limit eventually 

I was supposed to drop it off at the truck and lift gate repair place today but they did not have room 
inside the building to store it at this time....and did not want to leave it out in the fenced in parking
lot... They got hit this weekend by theives that stole 8 catalyic converters off brand new trucks and
they dont want to risk losing any more..... I guess their insurance company is not happy right now.... 

I told them that they needed to beef up the fences with razor wire...
Those guys going around stealing cats are nasty coc/suckers and need to be shot dead


----------



## Tango

Master Mark said:


> The Eagle has landed .... I Finally got this truck shipped down to me from grand rapids
> now it begins .... the lift gate is looking pretty rusty and I hope it can be brought back from the dead
> the back door is probably gonna have to be replaced... everything else looks ok to good..


What no snow??? Oh come on!

Congrats on the new truck!


----------



## skoronesa

Master Mark said:


> .........
> I told them that they needed to beef up the fences with razor wire...
> Those guys going around stealing cats are nasty coc/suckers and need to be shot dead


They'll just cut through the fence. They probably already do.


----------



## OpenSights

Master Mark said:


> I think the granny bed is closed off inside but I dont have a problem with taking a sawzall and making more space
> it looks possible.... gonna deal with that later on.....
> 
> The lift gate is looking pretty rusted out.. probably has not moved in a year or two
> ...I am hoping its salvageable.... and the back door needs either a whole new one or
> repairs to it..... ( I have done this before)
> Gonna get some extra leafs added to beef up the gross weight limit eventually
> 
> I was supposed to drop it off at the truck and lift gate repair place today but they did not have room
> inside the building to store it at this time....and did not want to leave it out in the fenced in parking
> lot... They got hit this weekend by theives that stole 8 catalyic converters off brand new trucks and
> they dont want to risk losing any more..... I guess their insurance company is not happy right now....
> 
> I told them that they needed to beef up the fences with razor wire...
> Those guys going around stealing cats are nasty coc/suckers and need to be shot dead


I’d love a granny bed! And beefed up suspension! Pulling out of a parking lot , the f*cking thing will rock like Ted Nugent! But how much money do I want to put into it? After all the no longer available parts I’ve come across…. Good to have friends.


----------



## Master Mark

OpenSights said:


> I’d love a granny bed! And beefed up suspension! Pulling out of a parking lot , the f*cking thing will rock like Ted Nugent! But how much money do I want to put into it? After all the no longer available parts I’ve come across…. Good to have friends.


Its gonna be interesting.... its like doing a re-fit on an older boat....
and all that really matters is how much money do I want to sink into it....
I presently have 8600 in this with it delivered to my door so the big question
is how high it too high??

one good thing is the tires are brand new on the truck...
they .look like heavy duty snow tires..





Tango said:


> What no snow??? Oh come on!
> 
> Congrats on the new truck!



Tango....we are gonna maybe be getting maybe up to 4 inches by the weekend.
that depends on how it tracks.... We have only got a light dusting twice this year
so far here in indy........ so its just gonna sit in my driveway until spring I guess..

now I got to get it plated
.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> The Eagle has landed .... I Finally got this truck shipped down to me from grand rapids
> now the adventure begins .... the lift gate is looking pretty rusty and I hope it can be brought back from the dead
> the back door is probably gonna have to be replaced.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 131747
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 131748


I replace the rear door, I tried to fix my old one and it ended up needing to be replaced. Mine was rotten from the inside out.


----------



## sparky

Dpeckplb said:


> Need to tell the wife there’s vehicle maintenance to be done. The excavator takes a tube of grease. But she thinks a tube lasts 3 machines. So 5 minutes of greasing = 2 hours of therapy.


She's wanting her "tube greased by you when you are doing Maintence" lololololo don't put off the wife's Maintence to long or she might find another "maintenance man" lolololololol


----------



## Master Mark

Dpeckplb said:


> I replace the rear door, I tried to fix my old one and it ended up needing to be replaced. Mine was rotten from the inside out.


That is good advice..... the back doors get very rotten over time and god help you if the spring breaks
with it down.... almost takes a jack to pry the thing backup again.... The last door I had put on the 97 ford cost
about 1100 .... .


----------



## PhoenixRises

Master Mark said:


> I think the granny bed is closed off inside but I dont have a problem with taking a sawzall and making more space
> it looks possible.... gonna deal with that later on.....


That granny bed can accommodate a lot of parts and inventory. I used granny bed at previous job for tankless flush kit, drain pans, water boxes, rolls of PEX piping, 3” and 4” PVC fittings that don’t fit into the bins and etc. I would most definitely open it up a sawzall.👍


----------



## PhoenixRises

Master Mark said:


> Its gonna be interesting.... its like doing a re-fit on an older boat....
> and all that really matters is how much money do I want to sink into it....
> I presently have 8600 in this with it delivered to my door so the big question
> is how high it too high??


I think whatever makes you more efficient and causes you less stress is worth it. However, must be exciting getting it organized how it best fits you.


----------



## Master Mark

PhoenixRises said:


> I think whatever makes you more efficient and causes you less stress is worth it. However, must be exciting getting it organized how it best fits you.



Exciting??

They dont let me out too much so this is about as exciting as things gets.....

I guess my life pretty much sucks if this is as good as it gets---lol....


----------



## Will

Back to my Ford F350 I got last week. What are the best tool boxes to get? Weather guard? Others? I was wanting a Utility Topper with tool boxes on side and rack, but they are approx 12 weeks out....Probably have a welder make me a custom pipe rack, possibly bumper to bumper rack with diamond mesh bottom to allow me to store a ton up there if I can afford it. Then just get a side to side tool box and two top mounted side tool boxes. Whats the brands to look at?


----------



## dhal22

We finally got our latest purchase outfitted, we found a '21 Transit with 20k miles and bought it over the phone. Takes a month to outfit it though, shelves, ladder rack, then wrap at 3 different vendors.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Will said:


> Back to my Ford F350 I got last week. What are the best tool boxes to get? Weather guard? Others? I was wanting a Utility Topper with tool boxes on side and rack, but they are approx 12 weeks out....Probably have a welder make me a custom pipe rack, possibly bumper to bumper rack with diamond mesh bottom to allow me to store a ton up there if I can afford it. Then just get a side to side tool box and two top mounted side tool boxes. Whats the brands to look at?


I have a weather guard on my pickup and it’s been broken into twice. My buddy that has a heating and cooling company has two trucks with these on both sides.


----------



## Dpeckplb

How they get past the tamper proof lock on weather guard.


----------



## skoronesa

Dpeckplb said:


> How they get past the tamper proof lock on weather guard.


Hahahaha! Tamper PROOF!

Before I spend money on security or expect something to be secure, I do a quick rundown of how I would break into it.

*NOTHING is tamper proof.* Thieves WILL GET IN if they really want to. All you can expect to do is make it take LONGER or LOUDER. Ideally there will also be evidence of a break in.

Personally, the best padlock I have is a Master Lock 930. I found it in a dumpster. I drilled out the core and installed a core from a LOTO lock. LOTO cores are the most difficult padlock to pick that you can easily buy.

I like to use a stainless hasp and stainless pop rivets. The thickest one I can find. Stainless is much more difficult to cut than regular steel. Keep in mind your truck tool box is only made of aluminum anyway.


----------



## Dpeckplb

skoronesa said:


> Hahahaha! Tamper PROOF!
> 
> Before I spend money on security or expect something to be secure, I do a quick rundown of how I would break into it.
> 
> *NOTHING is tamper proof.* Thieves WILL GET IN if they really want to. All you can expect to do is make it take LONGER or LOUDER. Ideally there will also be evidence of a break in.
> 
> Personally, the best padlock I have is a Master Lock 930. I found it in a dumpster. I drilled out the core and installed a core from a LOTO lock. LOTO cores are the most difficult padlock to pick that you can easily buy.
> 
> I like to use a stainless hasp and stainless pop rivets. The thickest one I can find. Stainless is much more difficult to cut than regular steel. Keep in mind your truck tool box is only made of aluminum anyway.


Took a chisel and blew it right off.


----------



## Will

So your saying the Weatherguard is not worth it? What made the Ludd brand better? I was looking at UWS brand too.


----------



## Dpeckplb

Will said:


> So your saying the Weatherguard is not worth it? What made the Ludd brand better? I was looking at UWS brand too.


I stopped by today, they are westin tool boxes they run. Bolted in stainless locks. The weather guard are only held in with a bent metal spring clip, you can get a screw driver under the black plastic and pop it out in 2 seconds.


----------



## Dpeckplb

those are what they run. They are nice withhidden hinges.


----------



## Will

I'll look into them. I guess a theft will get into anything......thought weather guard was top dog. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TPVA

Will said:


> I spend the last 4 weeks looking for a new Plumbing van with no luck. No Chevy or GMC cargo vans, no Ford Transits, no Ram Promasters period, Nissan dropped the NV line, no options. I drive a 2014 Ram Promaster 3500 extend diesel, so far it has be a good buy to date. Had it 7 years and nothing too major wrong with it, so it has paid for itself so far, and not having payments is nice. It gets a lot of horror stories, but mine has been fine to date and I've had it 7 years. I'm wanting to retire it and make it my back up van and get a new van, not a option right now. Guess I will continue to drive it for now. I was able to find a Mercedes Sprinter 3500 duelly, but I really would prefer to stay with a gas rig for simplicity. Not looking good out there for us plumbers if you lose a vehicle, there are no replacements available. No vans available currently, hoping this a short lived problem.


You can place orders with no money down with Ford. It is approx a 12 week wait. I ended up finding a Ram ProMaster that was on its way to a nearby dealer and purchased that, as I needed another vehicle fast. When the ordered Ford Transits come in, I can decide if I want them. The dealerships encourage you to order, and there is no penalty should you decide not to take them. They are obviously not able to get enough stock themselves.


----------



## Master Mark

Check out this price increase on all models of trucks and cars
I myself would tell them to go /uck themselves










Showroom shock! Dealer jacks up truck’s MSRP 43% amid auto industry crisis


The Post visited seven other showrooms in New Jersey and New York City — and found many vehicles slapped with “market adjustment” prices.




nypost.com







I have a lease on a Toyota Corolla that will be over this fall that my kid drives
and the contract stated we could buy the car at the end of the lease for about 15k...
or we just hand it back to then with probably about 30,000 miles on it.....

If things keep going the way they are going higher, I think the car will be worth far higher
than the price to buy it... and I could turn around and sell it if I want to
so that is the plan at this time..... Unless they try to weasel out of the deal 

Thank you Joe Biden


----------



## Dpeckplb

Master Mark said:


> Check out this price increase on all models of trucks and cars
> I myself would tell them to go /uck themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showroom shock! Dealer jacks up truck’s MSRP 43% amid auto industry crisis
> 
> 
> The Post visited seven other showrooms in New Jersey and New York City — and found many vehicles slapped with “market adjustment” prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lease on a Toyota Corolla that will be over this fall that my kid drives
> and the contract stated we could buy the car at the end of the lease for about 15k...
> or we just hand it back to then with probably about 30,000 miles on it.....
> 
> If things keep going the way they are going higher, I think the car will be worth far higher
> than the price to buy it... and I could turn around and sell it if I want to
> so that is the plan at this time..... Unless they try to weasel out of the deal
> 
> Thank you Joe Biden


My 2019 F-250 is worth $75,000 if I traded. I paid $63,000 in March 2019. So stupid, but people are paying $45,000 for a ford 6.4 diesel.


----------

